# Thanks for your concern for Sassy



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear friends,
I haven't been able to read messages since I left on the cruise. I have been in constant contact with Jaimie and I know that you have been wonderful in offering your support at such a sad and trying time. I am using dialup in Key West so that I can try and express my love and gratitude to those who have held Sassy in their hearts through the many prayers and positive thoughts. 

I am leaving tomorrow around 1:00 to head home ahead of John and the girls. My parents feel that they can manage things, but we all agree that the time has come and I don't want Sassy to have to wait any longer to begin her journey to the Rainbow Bridge. She has been the nicest, sweetest dog that I've ever known, and this disease has robbed us of that Sassy. I truly believed that she had a chance to live with her disease through the treatment that we were trying. It is heartbreaking for our family that the treatment hasn't been successful.

We are so appreciative of all the Jaimie did to allow me to go on the cruise that I had planned for my parents' 50th anniversary. It became apparent by the weekend of the cruise that without Jaimie's offer to help, I would have had to stay behind. I was worried sick about Sassy's condition but my parents really enjoyed the trip. 

For more than 5 months every waking moment has been devoted to Sassy's care. I dread the coming days but I celebrate the year and a half that we have had her in our lives. Not only has Sassy brought love and laughter into our lives but through her situation I have made wonderful, dear friends.

Thank you again. I may take some time away from the boards for a little while. Please feel free to email me. My email can be accessed via SM.

Susan


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

Susan:

I am new here but know that everyday I think of you and sweet little Sassy. From reading all the posts on Sassy, I hope you know how much you and that little girl are loved. Please know that we are all with you at this difficult time. Pass along kisses to Sassy from everyone here at SM. I wish you and your family the very best. I am truly sorry this has happened.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Susan, please know that you and Sassy remain in our prayers and our hearts. I know this will be a difficult time for you and we are all here to support you.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Susan

I don't know what to say, but want you to know we are thinking of you during this trying time.

Love
Amber and Lilly


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i'll miss u sassy girl!!







susan, i will ALWAYS be there if u need me


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

(((((((((((((Susan and Sassy)))))))))))))))))))))))

I am so sorry.









~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Susan, 

I couldn't post about anything today. I was just too sad and was thinking about Sassy. I have to admit but I was scared to check in and read more bad news. but you know what, you have to think what is good for Sassy and she is probably so tired and wants to be free of all the drugs and food and shots and etc. She wants to be free. She wants to run around and be happy again. It is so hard to make a decision like that but she will thank you for it the next time she see you. I'll be thinking about you and your family and sassy and everyone here in the following days and weeks.














We will support any decisions you make.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My heart breaks for your family . You were truly blessed to have Sassy in your life , even if it was only for a short time .Sarah


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't know what to say at at time like this except that my heart goes out to you , your family and sweet little Sassy







I wished and prayed so hard that she would pull through this and I am just so very sorry


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Dearest Susan,

Im so sorry. My heart is breaking at this terrible time for you. Once sassy is at Rainbown Bridge, all her pain will be gone. God will make her better and she will be waiting for you.

May God grant you and your family peace at this terrible time.

We all love you and sassy and wish you all the love and peace that we can offer you.

We will all be here for you whenever you need us.























Dede and Chloe from down under

[attachment=6888:attachment]


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I am so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your baby


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Susan this must be heartbreaking for you & your family.







I have only been a member of SM for such a short time but i feel that you are all part of my extended family. We all have the love of our fluffbutts in common & we know that it is a very special love. I pray that God will guide you through your pain & help rid wee Sassy of her pain & suffering.

Words cannot truely describe what we are all feeling at this moment, we will be here for you whenever you are ready.









May God be with you & your family.
















Goodbye wee Sassy girl









Love to you all. Elaine xx


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am truly sorry.. Sassy and yourself have been on all of our minds for so long and I wish it did not go this way..Prayers and thoughts are with you and Sassy ..

Sincerely,
Andrea~[attachment=6895:attachment]


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Susan, words cannot express my sadness. We will all miss Sassy.







My prayers & thoughts are with Sassy, you, & your family.







I cannot even imagine how difficult this is on all of you. God Bless!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan... I feel my words re so inadequate for I can't find the right ones to express how my heart aches for you.
I will say and I hope it is of some comfort...when the time came of realization we had to let our Missy go, strangely, along with our pain...there was a sense of comfort in knowing we could release her from a body that was causing her distress... to know she could be free when life was no longer "fun" anymore and in fact becoming troublesome..... there was no more we could do to change that. 
Oh the pain , of course for ourselves was there... but for her.... well I just knew we were giving her an "ultimate gift" that spared her from trying to go on when her little body was not up to the task.
Your little Sassy has touched the hearts of each of us here..... and you have too.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Susan,

I am so sorry .Please know that you will be in our thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.
Give Sassy a hug and tell her that we all love her here at SM








Maria & Maci


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Wishing you strength for the tough time ahea.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Dearest Sassy girl,
Oh how I have fallen in love with you, Sadie, Susan and everyone here at SM. But Sassy you have a special place in my heart. I have prayed so hard, but not for a cure. I have prayed that God's will be done. If it is your time to go onto Rainbow Bridge then I am comforted to know that you will no longer be in any pain or discomfort. You have fought a brave fight. And you have given Susan and her family a wonderful, undescribeable love for over 1.5 years. Nothing will be able to take that away. You have given your SM family special memories, laughs, and recently several







. Please know that you will never be forgotten.

Dearest Susan,
Oh how my heart aches for you. I know that you have worked so hard to try to find a way to comfort Sassy in a way to keep her in your lives for as long as possible. Sassy has fought very hard, and I believe that it has been for you and your love for her. Please remember that Sassy will be free of all the pain and discomfort that she has recently endured. And she will be looking over you from Rainbow bridge with her beautiful face. Grieve all you need to. But remember that you are giving the ultimate gift to Sassy. You are allowing her to stop fighting for you, stop hurting, and stop being poked and prodded. Please remember that Sadie will be grieving as well. And do the best you can to support her. She is losing her sister. As selfish as it is, I will be grieving with you as well. I will be grieving all the memories that we will not be allowed to have with little Sassy. I will be grieving with you Susan, so anything you need do not hesistate.






























Dearest Jaimie,
I will be saying extra prayers for you as well. I think this must be a difficult time for you as well. You have done so much to help Susan and Sassy. I simply cannot imagine what you must be feeling as well. Please remember that you are being thought of as well.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry this is happening, you and Sassy will be in my prayers.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Susan,

My heart and prayers go out to you, and your precious Sassy. Please know we are here for you.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan, my thoughts and prayers are with you and little Sassy at this very sad time.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am very sadden to hear this sad news... Susan I will pray for you and your family... please try to stay strong...







You also have to remember you have done everything possible for Sassy. I kept reminding Jaimie of the same thing... this is a very heart breaking situation. Sassy will forever be remembered here at SM.










Sassy... your in our hearts...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

This was very sad to wake up and read this morning, but I do find comfort knowing that Sassy is still with us waiting for her mommy to come home to comfort her. Susan, please know that you and Sassy are in my prayers. I'm so sorry.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Dear Susan and Sassy please know that you are surrounded by people who hold you in their hearts at this very trying time


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I have been out of touch for the last few days with a nasty kidney stone but have still had Sassy in my thoughts. I was so afraid to get back online and read about her condition. I am so sad and can't stop my tears from falling. We will all miss sweet Sassy. 

Susan, I am praying so hard for you for what you are going through.
















Kim


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Susan, I do not post much but have followed your family's story. I recently went through similar situation and I was once told by a friend who worked at the vet's office...."We are so much kinder to our animal family than we can be to people" What she meant was we have the power to know when the time is right and let go. You are in my thoughts please try to take comfort in holding Sadie and Jolie in your arms, they will help.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

This is so heartbreaking.I'm very sorry for you & your family & Jaimie & for little sweet precious Sassy who has endured so much the last few mths.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Susan you and Sassy are in my prayers. I can't image how difficult this has been for the both of you. 

When I first began my search for a maltese I stumbled upon this board and my husband wasn't quite sold on a malt yet and I saw your Sassy's photo and I showed it to my husband and said now isn't that just one adorable doggy and he said she looks as if her name fits her so sweet and sassy. And from that moment on he was sold on getting a Malt. He saw just how much personality that these little dogs could have they weren't just a beautiful face.

Sassy has been a fighter.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Susan,

I am so sorry. Sweet Sassy knows how much her mommy tried to help her through this. I am praying that God will give you and your family the strength to make it through. 

May Sassy run free and happy at the Rainbow Bridge.










Michelle, ZsaZsa & Jewels


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Dear Susan and family,

I don't know what to say besides I am so terribly sorry. I am crying as I type this, I know we all had hoped and prayed right along with you for more time for sweet Sassy, I'm so sorry that it hasn't gone the way we all wanted it to. You are all in my thoughts and prayers, may God give you and Sassy the time you need to say goodbye. Good wishes to you dear Sassy on your journey to the Bridge......we all love you and will never forget you.









Martha


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Susan,

Please know that little Sassy, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. If you should need anything please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I really don't know any words that haven't already been said, I keep thinking I'll come up with new perfect words of comfort. Please know you all are on my prayer list, (as is Dr Jamie)


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Dear Susan:

We know you will have the strength to face the time ahead. Your Sassy will be so happy to see her Mommy, and I know you will show her that strength and guide her to the road to the Rainbow Bridge.

This is a sad and tough time for you and your family, but you are right to remember the precious and wonderful time with Sassy which will not be forgotten. 

Take care and know that all of us at SM are here for you.

Brenda & Shayna


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

My heart is with you in this painful time. You can rest assured that Sassy will have great playmates at Rainbow Bridge. My lab-mix, Gertie, is there and she is such a sweetie and would let Pico walk all over her and was so protective of him. She will look out for Sassy.

And Ben, my lively Ben, a little mongrel with a big heart. He'll see that Sassy gets play excercise.

And all of our Maltese who wait at Rainbow bridge for us will welcome Sassy and make her a new home and family while she waits for you.

May God bless you and help you.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Susan, my thoughts and prayers continue to be with you, Sassy and Jaimie.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Susan - between you and Jaimie, and your parents, Sassy has had a life full of love. No one could ask for more than that. I pray she'll wait for you, and let you take her over to the bridge. This is so hard, I'm choking up just writing this. You're very strong and selfless. And your love for Sassy will keep you strong in this painful time.

Know that we are all here for you, and will be with you at that moment when Sassy crosses over.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Dearest Susan and Family,





























These tiny icons are expressing both sadness and love. I wish we had one for courage. Courage and love is what has led you.

Although I sob as I write, I know God's will WILL be done. Even though we don't understand why such a perfect little life should be taken from you at this young age, and by such an insidious disease, in all things there is a plan. All life has it's cycle and leaving this earth is part of that cycle.

Your post to us here shows what a strong and courageous woman you are. I admire you and know how your family must value that in you, but I hope in your privacy you will allow yourself all the grief you are feeling. There is so little any of us can do to make this better for you, but please know my heart is with you in your decisions and grief.

When it is time and Sassy leaves your loving arms, she will be perfect again, and she will know all was done with love. What a wonderful, sprite of a white angel she'll be! White flowing silk bonding and playing with all those other tiny furbabies she will find waiting.







She will always be our symbol of courage and love in our Maltese. 

May God grant you peace and comfort.








Dee and Frosty


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Dearest Susan and Family,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was beautiful Dee...made me cry again...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Susan,

Sassy, you and your family and Jaimie are all in our prayers. May God grant you all the strength and comfort you need during this hard time.










Sincerely,
Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and your family in this difficult time. Dearest Sassy, we've all looked to you for your courage, the courage that comes from a tiny fluffy girl that can inspire the thousands of us here. You've fought the good fight Sassy, and we will never, ever forget it!

















ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

God cares about ALL of his creatures. I changed this poem a little bit to make it fit Sassy:

<div align="center">God saw she was getting tired
and a cure was not to be.
So he gathered her in his arms
and whispered, "Come with me."

With tear-filled eyes we watched her
suffer and fade away.
Although we loved her deeply,
we could not make her stay.

A Golden heart stopped beating,
wagging tail put to rest.
God broke our hearts to prove to us
he only takes the best


Please know you are in my prayers.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

This is just so hard.









Dee, what you wrote was beautiful.
















You too Mary


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you and what you are having to go through. You and Sassy makes us realize how truly blessed we are to have had our furbabies in our life each and every day. I thank GOD for the opportunity of being a Malt Mom and the wonderful love that I share with my own Sassy. I am praying that you will feel the peace that Sassy will have once she goes to Rainbow Bridge. Please know that all of us at SM have you in our prayers as you go through the days to come.

Hugs from us all.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry Susan. I haven't read through this entire post, but please remember that we are thinking and sending our love to you, your family and Sassy. Take care of yourself.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I am so sorry







Sassy was such a sweet dog, and she will be truly missed. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Susan ~

My heart is breaking for you. As I wipe away my tears, I think of Sassy's beautiful little face. God bless her sweet soul.

I love you Sassy. We will miss you terribly. Heaven needs you right now.

All my love and prayers,

Debbie


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so very sorry. She fought hard and you and your family and the vets and Jaimie did too. Sassy is very loved and i am sure she knows that. My heart and my prayers go to you.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Susan, I don't post alot but do read quite a bit. I could not bring myself to read through the post entirely. May her peace bring you comfort. Know that she is running with my Ivory, my husband and I still miss her. They are well and free and waiting for us. Love Sadie, she will need it and so will you. She will be a great comfort. I am so sorry for your loss and wish that something so innocent and perfect never knew sickness. Love from Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm fairly new here and dont know of your situation. However I wanted to say how sorry I am for you and your family and you little Sassy!!







I too just lost my Bullmastiff just last week, so I know exaclty what your going through!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am so sorry about Sassy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan I am so sorry. Please know that our warm thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad journey.












Sassy baby girl.....................we will miss you.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

God be with you, Susan. Jean


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Sassy will always have a special place in all of our hearts. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan, I know the loss is great and the pain never really goes away, but you will hold on to the wonderful memories and pictures you have of sweet little Sassy. I pray that God will give you peace and rest. Sassy will have no more pain, she will have a new body and she will run and play, she will be waiting for you, and when that day comes you will beable to get all the kisses you can take. I am soooo sorry.







My Annie will be waiting for Sassy, God Bless you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I never made it home......Sassy had a really bad night last night. She had 4 seizures and my parents took her to the vet first thing this morning. She was really sick and we all agreed that she needed to go. In some ways I am glad that I will get to remember her when she wasn't as bad as she got. My mom cried every time she tried to talk to me but she was strong for Sassy and for me and the vet's staff was wonderful. 

So, My Sassy went to the Bridge this morning. I like to think of all of our SM friends that were there to greet her. I took my plane ticket off of 24 hour hold and stayed with my family in Key West. I am glad that I have another day before I must go home. We are going on a sunset cruise and will throw roses in the ocean and have a little ceremony. I've spent much of the day walking on the beach and giving myself some time to grieve. 

In friendship......Susan


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ohhhh little Sassy Girl....what a wonderful little fighter you are. Your courage has helped each of us to open our hearts and think of the bigger picture. You may have only been here for such a short time but you have touched a thousand or more with your fight for health. 

I wish you all the love as you make your journey, I know that you will help someone up above as you wait to be reunited with your earth family. Thank you for sharing such a special life with us. I will never forget you.

Susan and family....I am so sorry that your little girl will no longer be here to give kisses and snuggle...but I know that the love she shared with each of you will live on in such sweet memories.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

May she forever rest in peace.


----------



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)

Hi Susan. I'm new here and although you don't know me, yours and Sassy's story touched my heart.









I wanted to share with you a poem I have kept for some time now. I hope it brings you some small piece of comfort.









<div align="center">The Spirit of a Maltese Dog 

I was standing on a hillside
In a field of blowing wheat
And the spirit of a Maltese Dog
Was lying at my feet.

She looked at me with kind dark eyes
An ancient wisdom shining through
And in the essence of her being
I saw her love there too.

Her mind did lock upon my heart
As I stood there on that day
And she told me of this story
About a place so far away.

Her tale did put my heart at ease
My fears did fade away
About what lay ahead of me
On another distant day.

"I live among God's creatures now
In the heavens of your mind
So do not grieve for me, my friend
For I am with my kind.

My collar is a rainbow's hue
My leash a shooting star
My boundaries are the Milky Way
Where I sparkle from afar.

There are no pens or kennels here
For I am not confined
But free to roam God's heavens
Among my puppy kind.

I nap the day on a snowy cloud
Gentle breezes rocking me
And dream the dreams of earthlings
And how it used to be.

The trees are full of liver treats
And tennis balls abound
And Milkbones line the walkways
Just waiting to be found.

There even is a ring set up
The grass all lush and green
And everyone who gaits around
Becomes the Best of Breed.

For we're all winners in this place
We have no faults, you see
And God passes out those ribbons
To each one, even me.

I drink from waters laced with gold
My world a beauty to behold
And wise old dogs do form my pride
To amble at my very side.

At night I sleep in an angel's arms
Her wings protecting me
And moonbeams dance about us
As stardust falls on thee.

So when your life on earth is spent
And you stand at Heaven's gate
Have no fear of loneliness
For here, you know I wait.
~ author unknown


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Susan, I am deeply sorry for your loss and in a certain way many of us in the forum feel that we lost a loved one too. Eventhough i never met Sassy in person we learned to love that little fighter. We will miss her deeply,








You and your family will be in my prayers, i hope you find some comfort with time and your other 2 girls.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, I haven't been on here for a few days and I just saw this thread and caught up on the other one. My heart is breaking for you, and I don't even know what to say. I always wish I could find the perfect words to bring comfort, but I not sure there are any. I just want you to know that Sassy and you and your family have been and will continue to be in my prayers. As a matter of fact, I always pray for all of our members and their pets all the time. Susan, I hate that you have to go through this, but you have been very strong and brave through it all. We are all here for you and support the decisions you have made. As many others have said, you are giving Sassy the ultimate gift. She will be whole again at Rainbow Bridge and will never have to suffer from this horrible disease again. We all love you so much and are here for you whenever you need us. Also I want to say thank you to Jaimie for giving so much of yourself to Susan and Sassy and doing everything in your power to help. You are truly an angel, and a wonderful friend. I know that you are suffering as well.

Susan, May God give you peace, comfort and strength during this difficult time. God Bless.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

<div align="center">







XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

God bless you, our little Sassy girl. I love you honey, and you will be missed more than you will ever know.

Susan ~ I am so very sorry


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I am so sad to read this.







I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers..








Jess


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

[attachment=6936:attachment][attachment=6937:attachment]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Having experience this disease myself, my heart is truly with you and your family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=6938:attachment]

Susan I am so very sorry, Sassy fought so hard to stay with you, but you will still have her in your heart forever. She is now at peace, with all her friends at Rainbow Bridge, running free till you meet again


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers our with you and your family.









Lynda


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

My heart and sympathy, and mostly prayers goes out to you, especially during this time. I am thankful Sassy no longer suffers but feel your grief.

lovingly,

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan may you find peace during this time. Sassy you are free, run and play baby girl and be happy. We will all hold you in our hearts.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Susan







I have no words to offer only please know that you are in my heart.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan, my deepest sympathies to you and your family.














May Sassy rest in peace.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Susan, I am so sorry that you have suffered the loss of your beloved Sassy. May you always find comfort in your memories of her.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Susan,

I am so sorry to hear about Sassy. We have to remember the wonderful life she lived with you. She will never be forgotton.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Susan, 
I am so so sorry. There's nothing that I can say that hasn't been said. But my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. Sassy is free now and I'm know she will always be with you.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Susan my heart goes out to you, i am so sorry for your loss i know how you must be feeling, but she is in no more pain and you must go thru the grieving process God bless. and take care.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sweet Angel Sassy... you were here much too short a time but you touched the hearts of people all over the world... you will never be forgotten little girl! 
Here's a poem I hope is comforting to you Susan. It was sent to me when Missy passed...I simply changd the title

From Your Sassy in Heaven

To my family, some things I'd like to say...
but first of all to let you know,
that I arrived okay!

I'm writing this from the Bridge.
Here I dwell with God above.
Here there's no more tears of saddness,
Here is just eternal love.

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight.
remember I am with you...
every morning, noon and night.

This day I had to leave you,
as my life on earth was through, 
God picked me up and hugged me
and He said "I welcome you"!!!

"It's good to have you back again, 
you were missed while you were gone"
As for your dearet family..
well, they'll be here later on."

God gave me a list of things
that he wished for me to do..
And foremost on the list,
was to watch and care for you.

And when you lie in bed at night
the day's chores put to flight,
God and I are closest to you..
in the middle of the night.

When you think of my life on earth,
and those loving years,
because you're only human,
they're bound to bring the tears.

But do not be afraid to cry..
it does relieve the pain.
Remember there would be no flowers..
unless there was some rain.

I wish that I could tell you
all that God has planned.
But if I were to tell you,
You wouldn't understand.

One thing is for certain, 
though my life on earth is o'er,
I'm closer to you now..
than I ever was before.

There are rocky roads ahead of you
and many hills to climb,
but together we can do it
by taking one day at a time.

It always was my philosophy
and I'd like it for you too...
That as you give onto the world
the world will give to you.

If you can help somebody 
who's in sorrow and in pain
Then you can say to God at night
My day was not in vain.

And now I am contented..
that my life was worthwhile
Knowing as I passed along
I made somebody smile.

God says if you meet somebody
who is sad and feeling low,
Just lend a hand to pick him up
as on your way you go.

When you are walking down the street
with me on your mind
I'm walking in your footsteps
only half a step behind.

And when its time for you to go..
from that body to be free,
Remember your not 'going"...
Your COMING here to ME!!

-Author unknown


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I am SO very sorry for the loss of your sweet little baby.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just got caught up on this and I couldnt believe it when I read this post. My heart just sank with sadness. I am so sorry for you having to go through this, sassy & susan. Sassy was with you too short of a time. my heart goes out to you.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Rest in peace Sweet Sassy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry about Sassy, we will miss her







My heart goes out to you. I will say a special prayer for Sassy tonight







God Bless little Sassy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.Rest in peace sweet Sassy.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Susan, i'm so sorry to hear about Sassy and my thoughts and prayers are with your family at this time, may Sassy find peace, love and happiness in doggy heaven


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

[attachment=6954:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Susan, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sassy was a fighter till the end. Maybe she didn't want you to see her so sick, so she spared you.

Loving thoughts to help you through this rough time--








Linda


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Susan








I'm so sad to read this









Godspeed Sweet Sassy, you'll never know how loved you are from countless many here at SM. You and your mom continue to be an inspiration to us all.








love always,
The Buttercup and her Ann Marie


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Travel on the wings of angels, sweet Sassy. You have touched so many tender hearts with your brave heart. Blessings to you, Susan.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Those of us who have been there are numb with pain for you and your family. I am so, so sorry for this tragedy. As I have said so many times from bitter-sweet experience, love does not die. She will be in your heart always. Allow yourself time to grieve, but I promise you the time will come that every time you think of her you will smile. Sometimes you will laugh out loud. The tears are never far behind, but the love and the joy will become first and foremost.

Again, our prayers will continue for you and your family.

Carolyn, aka Samsonsmom


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

* Susan, I'm so very sorry that Sassy's end had to come today. You fought so hard for her to live a healthy life and she fought to stay with you. I'm crying as I write this as I know the heartbreak that you're feeling. Time eases the pain but your love for her will always be in your heart.

Big Hugs,

Cathy*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm new here and we've never spoken but your Sassy has touched me. My thoughts are with you. 
*hugs*
Stacy


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Sweet sweet Sassy Girl....may you rest in heavenly peace with no more pain or sickness. Know that you are so loved and will be missed by not only your family at home, but your family on SM....

Such a beautiful little girl inside and out...may God use you now to bring Joy to a soul in his kingdom. 

Susan and family....know that my prayers are with you all, so that you may find peace in learning to live with the love that now resides in your hearts. I pray that you find comfort in knowing that your little girl brought so much hope to so many with her incredible spirit.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Susan, I am so deeply sorry for your loss of sweet & spunky Sassy. May God bless her and keep her always, and hold you and your family in comforting arms.
















Carol Ann


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Dear friends,
> I haven't been able to read messages since I left on the cruise. I have been in constant contact with Jaimie and I know that you have been wonderful in offering your support at such a sad and trying time. I am using dialup in Key West so that I can try and express my love and gratitude to those who have held Sassy in their hearts through the many prayers and positive thoughts.
> 
> I am leaving tomorrow around 1:00 to head home ahead of John and the girls. My parents feel that they can manage things, but we all agree that the time has come and I don't want Sassy to have to wait any longer to begin her journey to the Rainbow Bridge. She has been the nicest, sweetest dog that I've ever known, and this disease has robbed us of that Sassy. I truly believed that she had a chance to live with her disease through the treatment that we were trying. It is heartbreaking for our family that the treatment hasn't been successful.
> ...


I am new to this list and do not always have time to read everything but I want you to know I have you and Sassy in my heart and prayers, I am so sorry that you have had to go through this but Sassy has had a wonderful love in her life and that has been you.

God Bless, Nedra


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*I know that words cannot truly even come CLOSE to expressing how sorry we are for your loss of sweet Sassy. You and your furfamily have been in my thoughts and prayers throughout this whole ordeal. I know SASSY knew how much you adored her... that sweeet SOUL MALT will live on in your hearts and minds!*


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Susan I am so very sorry for you, your family, and Jaimie. I know all of you gave Sassy endless amounts of your time, compassion, and love. Somewhere in heaven, this little angel is thanking you for the wonderful life you gave her.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. May you keep happy memories of Sassy close to your heart.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I am so sorry. I check everyday to see how Sassy is doing, in hopes of some good news. You guys have been in my thoughts and prayers and will continue to be for quite a while. The tears come so strongly at Sassy's story... 

Thank you Dr. Jamie for all the love and support you have shown, it warms my heart to think of someone out there who cares as much

I don't have any more words...


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*<span style="color:#6600cc">Susan, It is so late but I could not sleep and I had to log online to see how Sassy was doing. I am so sorry







to hear that she made a turn for the worse and it was time for her to go in peace. It was a selfless act to end her suffering due to your love. You did all you could for her and she fought the best she could to stay alive since she loved you so much.

I am crying and crying with tears coming down my face knowing your pain but knowing you did a selfless act of love and you will remember her forever. We shall never forget you and your precious Sassy trying your best to win this awful disease.

With Sincere Sympathy, Prayers, and Warm Caring Hugs,









Susan & my furkidz in NJ</span>*



> I never made it home......Sassy had a really bad night last night. She had 4 seizures and my parents took her to the vet first thing this morning. She was really sick and we all agreed that she needed to go. In some ways I am glad that I will get to remember her when she wasn't as bad as she got. My mom cried every time she tried to talk to me but she was strong for Sassy and for me and the vet's staff was wonderful.
> 
> So, My Sassy went to the Bridge this morning. I like to think of all of our SM friends that were there to greet her. I took my plane ticket off of 24 hour hold and stayed with my family in Key West. I am glad that I have another day before I must go home. We are going on a sunset cruise and will throw roses in the ocean and have a little ceremony. I've spent much of the day walking on the beach and giving myself some time to grieve.
> 
> In friendship......Susan[/B]


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

[attachment=6967:attachment]
Please know my love and prayers are with you. Sassy will be in God's arms until you go to meet her.
God Bless you, Dr. Jamie and all Sassy's family.
PJ


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

<div align="center">









<div align="center">_*You are in my thoughts and prayers.*_


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I’m so very sorry, Susan. My deepest condolences go out to you and your family.










Rainbow  Bridge


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Susan, may God be with you and give you the peace and comfort you need at this time. Just remember that Sassy is no longer in pain and is watching over you.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Susan,
I'm so sorry for your loss.














RIP Sassy.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, words could never express how saddened I am to hear of the loss of "Sweet Sassy". I pray that over time the grief will lessen and you will remember all the good times. The love the two of you shared can never be lost but will live on in your hearts forever. God Bless You & Your Family including Dr. Jamie.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Susan - my sincerest condolences to you and your family. I know that sweet Sassy is smiling down on you from above. 

Jamie I must say again that I wish you many many blessings. You a truly an angel.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, I am so sorry for the loss of Sassy for all of you. You worked so hard to try to save her and that was all that you could do. We could only hope and pray for a miracle of improvement but now her suffering is over. God Bless you all.














Julia


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Susan.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.







Sassy was such a joy and it is so hard to see her go







May she forever rest in peace.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so very sorry...We all know that you have tried your best to do what is right for Sassy and perhaps it is her time. 

She is an angel and she did her job well, she brought joy, love and happiness to you and your family. There is a space open for her now and she is needed elsewhere to bring joy and love there. 

She may have only been here a short time on a human level but on love, happiness and joy she has been here forever. 

Good luck to little Miss Sassy on her next venture!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Susan,
Im so sorry for you loss. May little Sassy rest in peace. 
She was a strong little doggie and she will never be forgotten


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Susan and family








I have long time I dont post but I have been following Sassy's story, my heart is broken, I just can imagine what you and your family are going thru, there is no words that can confort you but to know that you did your best for your little baby. She was absolutely beautiful, please know that we all going to miss her and we have been praying for you and your family, may you find the confort that you need with your other babies I know they must miss her too.









To Dr Jamie I can say how much I admire your dedication and love for this babies, you are a wonderful person and a great vet, I imagine this must be a hard time for you too, thank you for all you have done for this community.









Love

Claudia & Snowy


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

[attachment=7010:attachment]
If you ever love an animal,
There are three days in your life you will always remember.
The first is a day, blessed with happiness,
When you bring home your young new friend.
You may have spent weeks deciding on a breed.
You may have asked numerous opinions of many vets,
Or done long research in finding a breeder.
Or, perhaps in a fleeting moment,
You may have just chosen that silly looking mutt in a shelter —
Simply because something in its eyes reached your heart.
But when you bring that chosen pet home,
And watch it explore, and claim its special place in your hall or front room
—
And when you feel it brush against you for the first time —
It instills a feeling of pure love
You will carry with you through the many years to come.

The second day will occur eight or nine or ten years later.
It will be a day like any other.
Routine and unexceptional.
But, for a surprising instant,
You will look at your longtime friend
And see age where you once saw youth.
You will see slow deliberate steps
Where you once saw energy.
And you will see sleep where you once saw activity.
So you will begin to adjust your friend's diet —
And you may add a pill or two to her food.
And you may feel a growing fear deep within yourself,
Which bodes of a coming emptiness.
And you will feel this uneasy feeling, on and off,
Until the third day finally arrives.

And on this day — if your friend and God have not decided for you,
Then you will be faced with making a decision of your own —
On behalf of your lifelong friend,
And with the guidance of your own deepest Spirit.
But whichever way your friend eventually leaves you —
You will feel as alone as a single star
In the dark night sky.
If you are wise, you will let the tears flow
As freely and as often as they must.
And if you are typical,
You will find that not many in your circle
Of family or human friends
Will be able to understand your grief, or comfort you.
But if you are true to the love
Of the pet you cherished through the many joy-filled years,
You may find that a soul — a bit smaller in size than your own —
Seems to walk with you, at times, during the lonely days to come.
And at moments when you least expect
Anything out of the ordinary to happen,
You may feel something brush against your leg — very, very lightly.
And looking down at the place
Where your dear, perhaps dearest, friend used to lie —
You will remember those three significant days.
The memory will most likely be painful,
And leave an ache in your heart —
As time passes the ache will come and go
As if it has a life of its own.
You will both reject it and embrace it,
And it may confuse you.
If you reject it, it will depress you.
If you embrace it, it will deepen you.
Either way, it will still be an ache.

But there will be, I assure you, a fourth day when —
Along with the memory of your pet —
And piercing through the heaviness in your heart —
There will come a realization that belongs only to you.
It will be as unique and strong
As our relationship with each animal we have loved, and lost.
This realization takes the form of a Living Love —
Like the heavenly scent of a rose
That remains after the petals have wilted,
This Love will remain and grow—
And be there for us to remember.
It is a love we have earned.
It is the legacy our pets leave us when they go —
And it is a gift we may keep with us as long as we live.
It is a Love which is ours alone —
And until we ourselves leave,
Perhaps to join our Beloved Pets —
It is a Love that we will always possess.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Susan, 

I have not been on the forum in a while, I just wanted to say that I'm so sorry for your loss. My herart just ached when I came here and found out what happened. Sassy is in a much better place now.









Stephanie and Macy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and so glad Sassy is no longer in pain.
I hope your happy memories of Sassy flood your heart and drive
away the pain of loss soon.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> [attachment=7010:attachment]
> If you ever love an animal,
> There are three days in your life you will always remember.
> The first is a day, blessed with happiness,
> ...



That was beautiful AND heart-breaking! I love my Pico and feel like he will be with me forever but I still dread the Third Day.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm wiping away tears. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss..


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

We don't post often but we'd like to take a moment and extend our deepest sympathies to you and your family reguarding your passing of Sassy. And a Thank You to Miss Jaime for helping you during this very hard time.





Kathy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Susan and family and Jaimie: I am so sorry to hear about Sassy!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just want to tell you how sorry I am about little Sassy







. She couldn't asked for a better mom. You have done EVERYTHING in your power to help her. I really admire you and your family. Sassy is now free, she feels no more pain. I will keep you all in my prayers


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=7291:attachment]







Hello Susan,

I know I already posted here, but I just want you to know Sassy is still in my thoughts & prayers.



Wishing You All The Best,

Andrea~


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I haven't been on in a few months, and when I logged on and saw the Home page, my heart just dropped and I got tears in my eyes. I am SO SO sorry Susan! I think I speak for everyone here when I say that we had all come to love dear little Sassy in this wonderful cyber-community we have. My thoughts and prayers are with you to give you the strength to get through.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

God speed our sweet Little Sassy



































Susan&Family& Jaimie















I just cant post more right now on this,I have been away awhile and this thread was one I wasn't wanting to see


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

My heart aches for you and your family. I know what a void there will be for you with Sassy's leaving earth. My computer has been in the shop so missed this earlier. My prayers are for healing and peace within your family. Sassy left knowing what a great "mom" and family she had....


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry that you have lost Sassy. My heart aches for you and you family.








You and Sassy are in my prayers.


----------

